# Tank Mate for a Firemouth



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, i have my firemouth in a 25g all alone, and for a few weeks when i had 3 large guppies in with it, the firemouth was not nearly as shy and would come out more, and eat without darting to the top then darting to cover, he/she also looked somewhat better with colouring. So i was wondering what i could add to the tank to keep it company without the fish(s) getting harassed, or vise-versa.
The tank is a 25g, with some large fake plants so there is alot of cover, but still leaves a nice open space in the front/ top right side. Also i have a plastic container in there as an artificial cave( is that safe? not to sure on it. figured if it can store food for months its ok with the fish. its a yogurt container)
So any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

The only tank mate is water. 25G with a firemouth and anything else... its just asking for the anything else to get beaten eventually.


The 25G itself is too small for a firemouth long term.

Some report success with sword tails for some reason but I still wouldnt do it.

As per the yogurt container. Safe? Yes. Would he prefer something less lame than that? Probably 

Cheers


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

yea i know, if i had the rock to build a cave i would, will have to check out the clay pots once i can get into them... still snowed in somewhat! Well, i did have guppies with him in the 25, and only saw him go after them once, and for like 1 second without really even getting near them. So i think this one seems fairly non-agressive. i was thinking maybe even just a few zebra dianos.. since they stay at the top and are fast will give him some confidence to come out, b/c if small dianos are not being attacked by predators aka birds? then it must be safe for him.. thats just sort of what im thinking, is that its afraid of a predator or something.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> yea i know, if i had the rock to build a cave i would, will have to check out the clay pots once i can get into them... still snowed in somewhat! Well, i did have guppies with him in the 25, and only saw him go after them once, and for like 1 second without really even getting near them. So i think this one seems fairly non-agressive. i was thinking maybe even just a few zebra dianos.. since they stay at the top and are fast will give him some confidence to come out, b/c if small dianos are not being attacked by predators aka birds? then it must be safe for him.. thats just sort of what im thinking, is that its afraid of a predator or something.


well if you get danios get pearl danios. theyre less insane and prettier. Good idea the danio as it will be hard to catch. http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/fish/pearl-danio-2.jpg

could also try celestial pearl danio... or whatever the hell they wanna call it next week

http://www.aquabase.org/member/album/pictures/0630DA72BC0BCFEAE849DD8CF7422811_full.jpg


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the support on the diano idea lol. Those celestial pearl ones look really nice, will have to see the cost of them though, if to much il just get some zebras though, look alright and its more to just get firemouth to be braver then anything else.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pearls are barely more expensive than zebras. galaxy/celestial pearl are expensive(er)


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

alrighty, and im guessing that pearls are larger than zebras? which would be a bonus for them surviving/not getting bothered.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> alrighty, and im guessing that pearls are larger than zebras? which would be a bonus for them surviving/not getting bothered.


slightly


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, i got some zebra dianos today, they were all more on the larger/full size of them. So i put the 6 of them in, and 5 of them were swimming around all nice and fast, but the 6th was sorta moving slow/in shock near the bottom, Right where the firemouth was and Boom, a tail is sticking out of his mouth. So, i was like Crap! and i put another large fake plant in the tank for more cover for the dianios and hopefully the rest will now be aware of the firemouth and stay clear.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> Well, i got some zebra dianos today, they were all more on the larger/full size of them. So i put the 6 of them in, and 5 of them were swimming around all nice and fast, but the 6th was sorta moving slow/in shock near the bottom, Right where the firemouth was and Boom, a tail is sticking out of his mouth. So, i was like Crap! and i put another large fake plant in the tank for more cover for the dianios and hopefully the rest will now be aware of the firemouth and stay clear.


LOL atleast he still has good food response


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

HAHA yea..... well that one was kinda looking out of it, and then while the firemouth had the diano in its mouth, the other 5 kept on going up near him and then backing away in 2s/3s it was funny.... but now they are staying at the top like they should and away from the FM, hopefully they will stay alive...and not just food for the FM over the next few weeks.... il have to keep him well fed with pellets


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

dont worry about it. it'll be healthy for him to get the variety in diet...

Just dont keep him with other fish now


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea.... if they dont make it, hes gonna have to go solo, or maybe il just stick them in the 130.... if another one gets eaten.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Or just breed guppies in the tank


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

yea that is the other option lol, i would put the guppies from my 130 into it, but they are FAR to small atm, only 1/2-1 inch so far.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, its the next day and the remaining 5 zebras are all still alive and swimming well at the top of the tank and the FM is at the bottom levels, so it seems fine. They all ate well last night, especially the FM lol.


----------

